# I got pulled over doing 180mph!



## Brucifer325 (Sep 8, 2011)

AntDX316 said:


> am I ugly? ; )


It looks like you are driving a powerchair....

Typed with fat fingers on a Droid X using Bimmer App.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

AntDX316 said:


> we should race one day in real life ; )
> 
> post a video of yours first then I'll do mine


Sure come to San Diego, my '69 will smoke your car at Big Willow... oh wait, you don't have your own BMW - you drive your mom's car. I guess I win already.

Did you mean online? That means shiite in my book.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hermes said:


> Sure come to San Diego, my '69 will smoke your car at Big Willow... oh wait, you don't have your own BMW - you drive your mom's car. I guess I win already.
> 
> Did you mean online? That means shiite in my book.


r u proud


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

Of what, knowing how to drive a real car on a track? Yes. I am much older than you and have significantly more seat time. I should be better.

I've also fully completed many racing games and am fairly good online, probably better than you from the video you posted. If you want to be totally ashamed of your claims then try playing one of my friends. They're even better than I am. Besides, it looks like you're playing Forza. I have a PS3 and am playing F1 2011 right now so it's not gonna happen anyways. Grow up Anthony, you are part of the reason why most people don't like BMW drivers.


----------



## Reallybro1 (Aug 27, 2010)

AntDX316 said:


> still working on it
> 
> it's an A10
> 
> havn't flown I'm just doing the wiring


K. I thought it looked like an A10. I used to be into scale modeling. You should finish it.


----------



## Reallybro1 (Aug 27, 2010)

AntDX316 said:


> am I ugly? ; )


Ant, you seem like an intelligent guy. Why do you start these sophomore jinx, & have ppl insulting you? I've read a lot of your posts, & there is some decent ideas you come up with, but you go way over the top with your comments, & think that we should believe or buy into them. Surely you realize you're probably one of the youngest members on here, but most of us aren't into that immature bravado, dude. Is it just to see our reactions? It starts out comical, but quickly deteriorates to plain insults. Sometimes I feel bad for you, but you kinda bring it on yourself. I know you're better than this....


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hermes said:


> Of what, knowing how to drive a real car on a track? Yes. I am much older than you and have significantly more seat time. I should be better.
> 
> I've also fully completed many racing games and am fairly good online, probably better than you from the video you posted. If you want to be totally ashamed of your claims then try playing one of my friends. They're even better than I am. Besides, it looks like you're playing Forza. I have a PS3 and am playing F1 2011 right now so it's not gonna happen anyways. Grow up Anthony, you are part of the reason why most people don't like BMW drivers.


I don't have 360 so I don't have forza.

I'm not trying to say I'm better than anyone, I'm just showing that I know how to handle a race car, but it seems you're too ignorant to see that because your blinded by the intimidation my skills appear in your mind cause I'm that good.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

1Grn Bmr said:


> K. I thought it looked like an A10. I used to be into scale modeling. You should finish it.


I changed out the servos cause the ones it came with are plastic. I put MG90S ebay mental gear ones and had to reverse the wiring so they work but now it seems any direction they move the same way.. I need some sort of signal inverter or manipulator to make it work properly. I have a 12CH and don't plan on spending on an expensive controller/reciever that does that from the unit itself.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

1Grn Bmr said:


> Ant, you seem like an intelligent guy. Why do you start these sophomore jinx, & have ppl insulting you? I've read a lot of your posts, & there is some decent ideas you come up with, but you go way over the top with your comments, & think that we should believe or buy into them. Surely you realize you're probably one of the youngest members on here, but most of us aren't into that immature bravado, dude. Is it just to see our reactions? It starts out comical, but quickly deteriorates to plain insults. Sometimes I feel bad for you, but you kinda bring it on yourself. I know you're better than this....


tbh I don't really care what people who don't know me in real life think cause I'm in and out of multiplayer games that consist of many random people that I'm so used to it it's like a multiplayer game : )


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

mfumbesi said:


> ^ Dammit Ant, I was here to defend you. I wanted to say you were a bit of a comedy relief around here.... But you went and uploaded your latest pic, effectively claiming that you're a handsome debonair.
> Another thing, your grammar had improved since you started posting, but for some reason you've reverted to the jumbled up language. Are you Okay?


I honestly didn't claim anything : )

I think it has to do with the subliminal which makes people perceive things a certain way and not far from it so I try my best at times to see this kind of range so I don't left high and dry with my fingers on my head scratching, thinking what is going on cause right now I have no idea?

and yes my reasoning behind it is important to have strong internet grammar when things are serious started from this forum : )


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

AntDX316 said:


> I don't have 360 so I don't have forza.
> 
> I'm not trying to say I'm better than anyone, I'm just showing that I know how to handle a race car, but it seems you're too ignorant to see that because your blinded by the intimidation my skills appear in your mind cause I'm that good.


What game are you playing then? That's not GT5... and seriously, you want people to be impressed with skills on a video game? Post a good lap... From what I see in your clip you have decent skill, but nothing impressive.

I'm more impressed with skills on a racetrack than anything anybody can do on a video game. Games don't give you the feeling of g-load in your seat that you get on a track.

This is truly impressive in my book:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bto4E5pbKhw


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

problem is I don't know what smart is, thing is I never really considered being sooo smart growing up so I had to keep figuring out why people see me the way they do.. only way I can see is from the stuff I know, the stuff I do, how I act but it's subliminal imo

I use cars, utilization of things, selection of things as my way to define my smartness cause to be honest without things how can I be smart?


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hermes said:


> What game are you playing then? That's not GT5... and seriously, you want people to be impressed with skills on a video game? Post a good lap... From what I see in your clip you have decent skill, but nothing impressive.
> 
> I'm more impressed with skills on a racetrack than anything anybody can do on a video game. Games don't give you the feeling of g-load in your seat that you get on a track.
> 
> ...


it's actually easier to race with the g-load sensation

in a racing sim all u got is the force feedback and the g-force look the way the developers show

I g-load around entrance and off ramps and see 1G on the g-force device and sometimes it feels like .4G because I feel the only way the G's make a big difference is if ur worried about something but after a while you get used to it and to be honest u don't really feel the "massive" g's

like accelerating slow .2G seems a lot but at .8G after a couple launches it doesn't feel like much and I'm looking at the speedo and wish it was faster


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

later on I mgiht make a Nordishielf or however it's spelled with Race 07 with the BMW 600hp GTR : P

most important thing to always know is whatever u do, u can do it again tomorrow


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

You're such a child... first of all the '05 GTR race spec Stuck drove in the clip had around 500 hp with the P60B40. Post a video on the 24 hour 'short' track (not the Nordschleife) under 8 minutes with a stock GTR and I'll be somewhat impressed. 

As for your comment about g-loading, you have no clue what you're talking about. I dare you to post the same time in real life on Laguna Seca that you can do on a video game (assuming you don't crash into a wall and have to be taken to a hospital in Monterrey, which actually sounds more likely in your case). I seriously doubt you could adjust for the negative g's experienced during the corkscrew in real life. Force feedback or anything like that means nothing. Also, what you experience in regular driving is nothing like what you experience on a track in a racecar. If you can match or beat your time (racelogic v-box required for proof) then I'll buy you a F10 M5.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hermes said:


> You're such a child... first of all the '05 GTR race spec Stuck drove in the clip had around 500 hp with the P60B40. Post a video on the 24 hour 'short' track (not the Nordschleife) under 8 minutes with a stock GTR and I'll be somewhat impressed.
> 
> As for your comment about g-loading, you have no clue what you're talking about. I dare you to post the same time in real life on Laguna Seca that you can do on a video game (assuming you don't crash into a wall and have to be taken to a hospital in Monterrey, which actually sounds more likely in your case). I seriously doubt you could adjust for the negative g's experienced during the corkscrew in real life. Force feedback or anything like that means nothing. Also, what you experience in regular driving is nothing like what you experience on a track in a racecar. If you can match or beat your time (racelogic v-box required for proof) then I'll buy you a F10 M5.


it's a BMW GTR not Nissan GTR idiot

u wish u possess knowledge greater than mine, stop being jealous


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

xclone said:


> As much as I really wish this were true, I'm calling BS.


OP was probably reading km/h...


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

AntDX316 said:


> it's a BMW GTR not Nissan GTR idiot
> 
> u wish u possess knowledge greater than mine, stop being jealous


Oh really? Thanks for clearing that up... have you by chance looked up production dates on the E46 - no longer produced in 07 so your 2007 BMW M3 GTR is not even possible. Maybe you mean an E92 M3 GT2. If you didn't mean 2007 then WTF are you talking about. Do some research before spouting off shiite you have no clue about. This entire thread is a massive fail.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hermes said:


> Oh really? Thanks for clearing that up... have you by chance looked up production dates on the E46 - no longer produced in 07 so your 2007 BMW M3 GTR is not even possible. Maybe you mean an E92 M3 GT2. If you didn't mean 2007 then WTF are you talking about. Do some research before spouting off shiite you have no clue about. This entire thread is a massive fail.


this

















I have the expansion and have this car.. but it's much slower and easier to drive I don't prefer it over the BMW Extreme one above


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

That's a E92 M3 GT2... See my avatar, same car but real life, not video game. I'm done correcting all your mistakes on this thread.


----------

